# Ist das ein Rocky?



## Talib (12. Dezember 2007)

wie gefragt, ist das ein Rocky: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-B...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

??


----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (12. Dezember 2007)

Steht aufjedenfall Rocky Mountain drauf aber das Foto ist nicht das Beste...lass dir einfach bessere Fotos schicken, da kann man das besser erkennen...soll ein Rocky Mountain Blizzard von 1991 sein.

sah damals so aus
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/511/medium/5356altitude1991.jpg


----------



## csx (12. Dezember 2007)

Österreicher sind ehrlich und lügen nicht, geschweige denn drehen dumme Dinger bei ebay


----------

